# Time to get huge...My first Dbol, Test & Deca Log



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So ive decided im starting my bulking cycle tomorrow. This will be my first time using deca so quite excited.

Cycle will look like this:

week 1-4: Dbol 40mg ed

week 1-15: Deca 600mg ew

week 1-20: Test 800mg ew

All the standard to go with.

Diet is going to be kept clean with a cheat day/eveing on either fridays or saturdays.

Going to start my calories off at around 3000 and slowly go up as needed.

My training split will be as follows:

Monday: Legs

Tuesday: Chest

Wednesday: Arms & 30min HIIT cardio

Thursday: Cardio, either 60 min steady or 30min HIIT

Friday: Back

Saturday: Cardio

Sundays: Shoulders

I'll post daily my workouts and diet to help me keep a track of everything.

Going to post a pic tomorrow (if i remember) of myself (ignor the acne). Im not the leanest person atm but planning to cut hard after my bulk.

Stats:

Height: 6ft 1

Weight: 210lb

Bf: 18% (i think could be a little more or less)

Deadlift: 240kg

Squat: 220kg

Bench: 120kg

Wish me luck!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Up early today. time to get the ball rolling


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Best of luck mate, subbed :thumb:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Im in, thought of this kinda cycle myself...


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Brakfast this morning:

200g beef mince with half a tin of chopped tomatoes cooked with plenty of spices and served on wholemeal toast


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just pinned my deca. Went in nice and smooth. No pain, no mess. Found some eq I had from a past cycle. Dont plan on doing an eq cycle again so thought id chuck that in for sh1ts and giggles. I know it wont add mass but makes me look nice an vascular very quick.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

id stick to 3-400mg deca for first cycle mate, youll see plenty gains for first time using deca and less sides and bloat, youve got some impressive stats for 20 years old i think you said on a previous thread, 220kg squat is some serious weight


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

zack amin said:


> id stick to 3-400mg deca for first cycle mate, youll see plenty gains for first time using deca and less sides and bloat, youve got some impressive stats for 20 years old i think you said on a previous thread, 220kg squat is some serious weight


tbh i didnt think my stats were that good?

I may drop the deca to 300mg, but then it will be a mental thing. I know training, nutrition and rest or key but there will always be that little niggle in the back of my mind say if i use more i'll get bigger.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a good chest workout today, got the best pump ive had in months. Didnt really think to much about the weight just focused on the contraction and stretch.

Low incline DB press: 20, 15, 12, 6

Pec deck: 12, 12, 8 with a few forced partials.

Flat smith machine press: 15, 12, 8 with dropset

Lower cable flye: 12,10,8

Bent over DB pullover: 15,12,12

Still felt abit weak today but cals are back up now so strength should be back in a few days.... the dbol and test prop might help aswell


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I used the exact same cycle and turned into an utter pr1ck and ended it early. First time I've ever seen a negative mood change with gear


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Been a slight change. I would normally use Pro Chem test400, but got some AM Labs testmax 450 for a change. So i'll be doing 900mg test a week instead of 800mg.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Woke up this morning and holy sh1t on a stick my chest is killing me!! Means im growing


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

mea1: 3 slices soy and linseed toast and 5 whole eggs


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a great arm workout today, thought the skin was going to actually slit at on point.

ez barbell curls: 20, 15, 12, 9, 7

Incline dumbbell curl: 15, 12, 12, 8

Preacher curl: 12, 8, 8

Consentration curl ( with tbar bench): 12, 10, 8

Pushdowns: 18, 15, 12, 12, 8

Seated dumbbell extension: 12,12,8

Dumbbell skullcrushers: 12,12,10,8

Dips: 12,12,10

Calf press: 20, 18, 15, 12

Stading calf raise: 30, 20, 15

Donkey calf raise, 25, 30, 30

- - - Updated - - -

Had a shake after workout, 30g protein & 30g carbs


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided instead of having a rest tomorrow Im going to add another chest workout. Its easily my weekest bodypart and needs the work.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Want to lose fat while I add muscle but not sure how to go about it.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Want to lose fat while I add muscle but not sure how to go about it.


Just concentrate on one or the other buddy! If you want to bulk then keep it clean but calories high if you want to minimise fat gain.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> Just concentrate on one or the other buddy! If you want to bulk then keep it clean but calories high if you want to minimise fat gain.


I know I should but I start to get paranoid that im getting fat


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

If you are still putting on weight then maybe consider dropping your carbs or fats down a little?

Instead of 5whole eggs, do 5 egg whites 2 wholes. Still tastes very similar when making scrambled egg, bit of salsa on top...lovely!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Subbed by the way, interested to see how you get on 

Looking at ideas for my first proper bulk cycle!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I love bulking!! Salmon done with chilli, oregano and parsley. Broccoli, peas and sweetcorn and potato discs in garlic smoked paprika and baked in.the oven with a little light cooking spray... Scrummy


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

PlymDan:3509538 said:


> If you are still putting on weight then maybe consider dropping your carbs or fats down a little?
> 
> Instead of 5whole eggs, do 5 egg whites 2 wholes. Still tastes very similar when making scrambled egg, bit of salsa on top...lovely!


I usually boil them and i dont normally have the full eggs. Like today i had 6 whites and 2 yolks


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> I love bulking!! Salmon done with chilli, oregano and parsley. Broccoli, peas and sweetcorn and potato discs in garlic smoked paprika and baked in.the oven with a little light cooking spray... Scrummy


Looks bloody tasty!! Those potato discs work well using sweet potato, and a little salsa for dip :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> Looks bloody tasty!! Those potato discs work well using sweet potato, and a little salsa for dip :thumbup1:


I know Ive done them aswell but Ive just had it and im training soon. Feel better with a simpler carb in me before I train.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh and get some pics up as I'm subbed!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll try and get one up later.

Off to the gym shortly with the girlfriend, doing shoulders and abs. was ment to be doing chest but im way to sore.

I woke up after my chest workout the other day, felt fine. Then I reached over to grab my phone, and I kind you not I actually shouted "HOLY **** ON A STICK!!" To say I was a little sore wouldnt quite be right :laugh:


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Ha okay buddy have a good session!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Not the best pic. Was just a quick.bit of improve in the gym changing room. But thats were im at atm


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

If anyone has and tips or opinions as I go along please feel free to share im open to new ideas and critisisms


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> If anyone has and tips or opinions as I go along please feel free to share im open to new ideas and critisisms


I'll be following this so any input or advice I can give I will, reps for putting a pic up! :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats the first photo of me topless since begining of this year because of my acne. Backs still abit of a no go area. But i'll post a back pic once the accutane is in full swing


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Well thumbs up for putting a pic up, mine are up saturday once I've slapped atleast one coat of tan on :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Im a pal fukcer haha im a red head so no tanning for me (plus im on accutane) and I refuse to use fake tan again until Im stepping on stage


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Can anyone help me. For a few months now ive been finding it harder and harder to get a pump. It was in my chest at first, now thats fine. Now its my shoulders, or to be more precise me middle delts when doing side laterals. I get nothing off them at all, accept abit of a trap pump now and again. Ive tried them standing, sitting, changing my form, the weight, using cables (which works a little) and a machine (which works if I do a crap load of partials). Not really sure what to do about it tbh


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Can anyone help me. For a few months now ive been finding it harder and harder to get a pump. It was in my chest at first, now thats fine. Now its my shoulders, or to be more precise me middle delts when doing side laterals. I get nothing off them at all, accept abit of a trap pump now and again. Ive tried them standing, sitting, changing my form, the weight, using cables (which works a little) and a machine (which works if I do a crap load of partials). Not really sure what to do about it tbh


Without sounding @rsey what does it matter if you're not getting a pump?As long as you are performing the exercise correctly and growing then it's not as issue,unless of course lack of pump is due to overtraining,which I used to suffer from.I'm on test/deca and oxys and I get pumps from just brushing my teeth!No point in taking preworkout supp for pump if you're on gear IMO,shouldn't be needed but if you must then try hemavol.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

when i was on test and tren I couldnt have a **** because my arm would get a massive pump :laugh: just started on cycle. Hope it improves soon. Its just a motivation thing. Plays with my mind if i cant get a pump


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Befor I forget tonights workout was shoulders:

Machine laterals: 20, 15, 8, 8

Seated military press: 12, 10, 8, 8

Front dumbbell raise: 12, 10, 8

Upright rows: 20, 15, 10

Reverse pec deck flye: 15, 12, 8, 20, 20

Crunches: 30,30,25,20


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> So ive decided im starting my bulking cycle tomorrow. This will be my first time using deca so quite excited.
> 
> Cycle will look like this:
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a dbol, test, deca log for ages.... I'm subbed mate


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Noticed last night that just due from the increase in cals my strength has already increased. Cand wait to really get the ball rolling.

Got a wicked pip in my right delt from were I jabbed my test yeaterday, f*cking needle stuck on the way out and I think i might of grazed a nerve.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

I've never used my delt to jab into, do you do it because it's easier than glute injections?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> I've never used my delt to jab into, do you do it because it's easier than glute injections?


No i just rotate my jab sites.Was just the turn of my delt.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Time to go train back. I'll post how I get on when I get back.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a very intense back workout the pump ws crazy, not had a back pump like that in a long while.

Close grip pulldown: 20,15,12,8,8

Tbor row (with pad): 15,12,10,10

Reverse grip machin row: 15,12,1010

Wide grip pulldown: 12,12,10

Dumbbell pullover: 20,15,12

Hyper extension: 25, 20

Calf press: 20,15,15,12 with dropset

Seated calf raise: 15,12,10

Felt f*cked after!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Are you using an ai on this cycle mate?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Are you using an ai on this cycle mate?


No, read there was no need for it.

- - - Updated - - -

Weight has gone up....bodyfat has gone down?? confused.com


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> No, read there was no need for it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Weight has gone up....bodyfat has gone down?? confused.com


That's a good thing surely?? maybe your mind is playing tricks on you!

Try not to analyse things too much buddy, enjoy the cycle, try and keep track of your macros and don't obsess too much over the scales. Weigh yourself at the same time once a week to gauge your progress and you will be less likely to doubt what you are doing, there is no doubt you will grow from this so keep going :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh its a good thing. Just slightly odd. If i was further into my cycle it would make more sence


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Dont you love being up at 2am....AGAIN just to watch the Mr Olympia finals


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Mmmm bacon


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Mmmm bacon


Lucky bastard!! Just put together some sweets and chocolate for before I walk on stage, get a good sugar buzz!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

PlymDan:3519361 said:


> Lucky bastard!! Just put together some sweets and chocolate for before I walk on stage, get a good sugar buzz!


Wouldnt say im lucky now. I cant tolerate alot of at and my guts are paying for it.... Maybe the chocolate didnt help either


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

How's the cycle and training going buddy? @finlay04


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> How's the cycle and training going buddy? @finlay04


Trainings not been great this week as ive been ill and not sleeping. But as for the cycle.....IM A WALKING FUKCING ERECTION!! ..... I can tell im back on test haha


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha good old test.

Rest up buddy then hit it hard when you are feeling better


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally got myself back on track. After a week of hardly eating, no training and splitting with my girlfriemd, im back in the gym, eating right and getting my life back on track. Ive dropped some weight but it all seems to be bodyfat thak god..just need to get a good sleeping pattern. Been going ti sleep between 6-8am and getting up at 11.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

of tosee the dermo today.... again. I hate doctors and hospitals and i have to go every 2 weeks for checks becauce of being on accutane :/ what fun


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Pulled the tendon in my wrist but still managed to get in a good shoulder amd bicep workout. Mind muscle connection has improved so feeling everything much better. Also decided to drop my deca down.to 300mg a week. Weights doing up and bodyfat has dropped so its going well.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I need to update more often 

Well weights going up, holding alot of water today but dont seem to be adding much fat. Dropped gear due to come mental health issues, dont think its wise to be messing with hormones when youre not in a totally sound state of mind.

Ive been finding it hard to focus properly on everything so ive decided to follow Neil Hills Y3T programe for 9 weeks so I have more structure to my workout and life in general.

But all in all going well. Stength is up, weight is up, bodyfat slightly down.... lets hope it keeps up.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

went to the IFBB British Grand Prix so had an amazing weekend and im packed with motivation. Just started week to of Y3T and so far ive woken up every day feeling like ive been beated with a lead pipe and im loving it. Diet has got cleaner and strength is still going up as is my endurance


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Epic leg workout today. Im not going to be able to sit down for a sh!t tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Did legs yesterday and was like jelly after. Im fine today which worries me... its like the calm before the storm. I think im going to be like a screaming baby tomorrow haha:laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a very hard intense workout today... as usual :tongue:

Shoulder and calves.... heres how it looked:

Seated side laterals: 3 warm up sets (12-14), 3 working sets (12-14)

Standind barbell front raise: 3 working sets (12-14)

Seated Dumbbell press: 3 working sets (12-14) was very humbling doing these when your shoulders are already exausted, only managed 25kg a side instead of the 40/45kg i would normally do id i started with them.

Lying rear raise: 3 working sets (12-14)

Calf press (on leg press machine): 3 warm up sets (16-20), 3 working sets (16-20)

Standing calf raise (single leg): 3 working sets (16-20)

Got a rediculous pump in both areas. I had to sit down for 10 minutes before I left the gym because I couldnt walk right and I had to go down stairs to leave, and I couldnt answer my phone because I couldnt raise my arm high enough to talk :laugh: Felt good!!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

So have you come off and started PCT now?

Hope your head is a little more focused and your back in the game now, keep it up!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, motivation is through the roof!!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Yeah, motivation is through the roof!!


Glad to hear it keep it up and keep making progress!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cheers man!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

decided to jump back on cycle. Sorted my sh1t out so im in a straight mind set now. So im on 900mg test and 600mg deca.

Training is going amazing. Im on my third week of Y3T and its brilliant so far. Ive added nearly a full inch to my arms in 2 months!! Legs are bigger, shoulders and lats are wider. Got abit more of a belly now (but not huge). This was due to a little comfort eating when i was down. But ive cleaned it up now.

Still going good.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Got told my some guy in my gym that my calves are getting huge (his words not mine). Would normally make me feel generally good because everyone likes a compliment. But when you consider I broke my ankle last April that left me with a compressed nerve, pulled ligament and badly pulled muscle, means imdoing something right. To put it into perspective I was on crutches for another 2 weeks after having my cast off, only stopped limping 8 months ago and started training calves properly 4/5 months ago. I felt pretty chuffed with myself


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Good back workout today:

Low pull dow to neck (with rope) 3 warm up, 3 working (14-16 repes)

Wide grip pulldown: 2 working 14-16

Superset:

Tbar row: 2 working (14-16)

Straight arm pulldown: 2 working (14-16)

Biceps:

Ez bar: 3 warm up. 3 working (16-20)

Seated dumbbell curls: (14-16)

Absoltly loving Y3T so far.. definatly reccomend it!

Currently making my meal of crispy potatoes, beef patties and eggs while I watcha another blond myth.... life is good 

Dmbbell pullover: 2 working


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided to go into more depth with my diet so I can get the best reslts. Theres a little tweking to be done, like ive not added the values for my carbs in my post workout shake, with this it shouuld bring my carbs and calls where i want them.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> View attachment 99482
> 
> 
> Decided to go into more depth with my diet so I can get the best reslts. Theres a little tweking to be done, like ive not added the values for my carbs in my post workout shake, with this it shouuld bring my carbs and calls where i want them.


What's your weight?

This will obviously depend on your metabolism etc but 3000cals seems a little low for bulking (assuming your still bulking that is).


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Im 225lb but with to much belly for my liking :/ My fats and proteins are fine for me. Im very carb sensative so unless I add more cardio in then I will just end up fat. Obviously there will be other calories from sauces, veggie and maybe an extra shake in. If I find im not gaining I will up my cals.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

considering doing two weeks lower cals and more cardio ever 4-6 weeks to keep the flab to a min. Wont be dropping to to low, just stay around 2400 cals with cardio.

Now im off to the gym for chest and calves.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

just finished my workout. felt good and full of energy so i threw in biceps aswell.... looked like this:

cable flye: 3 warm up, 2 working

flat db press: 1 warm up, 2 working

incline db flye: 3 working

incline bench press: 3 working

pec dec: 3 working (drop on last set)

hammer curls: 2 warm up, 2 working

machine curls: 3 working

incline curls: 3 working

concentration curls (lying on incline bench) 3 working

standing calf raise: 2 warm up, 2 working

seated calf raise: 3 working


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished quads and the burn is unreal!!

Leg extension: 2 warm up, 3 working

Squat: 2 warm up, 3 working

Single leg press: 3 working sets

Dumbbell lunges: 3 working sets.

Ive decided to split my legs into an am and pm workout as i start feeling alot of stress in my lower back and by the time im done doing quads Im to exausted to put my full effort into my hams. So homing this split workout will do the trick.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> I used the exact same cycle and turned into an utter pr1ck and ended it early. First time I've ever seen a negative mood change with gear


Their is something about Deca i can`t handle as well :/ Love the compound but it just sends me fruit loops :/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed and watching h34r: :drool:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Their is something about Deca i can`t handle as well :/ Love the compound but it just sends me fruit loops :/


Scared off it a bit now. I kicked the misses out our house. I didn't tell her like I just locked the door and didn't answer her calls... classy


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Went back this evening and did my hams. My quads were burning as I walked for my train so thats a good sign (for bad things  )

Workout was short but intense:

Standing leg curls: 3 warm up, 2 working

Stiff legged deadlift: 2 warm up, 2 working

Lying leg curl (single): 3 working

Lying leg curl (double): 3 working (drop on last set)

I had to sit down for 15 minutes after because I couldnt make it down the stairs of my gym, especially not when they are marble steps covered in water.... Id of killed myself :laugh:

From doing the split routine I have been eating like a horse!! Finished ff the day with 400ml milk, tbs peanut butter, 1 banana and 1 scoop choc whey!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Went back this evening and did my hams. My quads were burning as I walked for my train so thats a good sign (for bad things  )
> 
> Workout was short but intense:
> 
> ...


Just you local UKM bodyguard checking up on ya! Good going mate !


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Just you local UKM bodyguard checking up on ya! Good going mate !


My strength has gone back up again  Every thing went tits up after I nearly had a 3rd breakdown..... still managed to squat 200kg for 8 reps.... good reps, not this half rep sh1t!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> My strength has gone back up again  Every thing went tits up after I nearly had a 3rd breakdown..... still managed to squat 200kg for 8 reps.... good reps, not this half rep sh1t!


breakdown why what happened mate? PM me if its of the mental nature


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!! THE PAIN!!!

Looks like it was a good leg workout 

So this is what a weekend with infernal feels like :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Shoulders and triceps today. Need to get new sleeves as my elbow pain has come back. Overall good workout.

Seated laterals: 3 warm up, 2 working

machine press: 1 warm up, 3 working (drop on last set)

Barbell front raise: 3 working

Bent over laterals: 1 warm up, 3 working

Upright barbell rows (wide grip): 3 working

Rope pulldowns: 2 warmup 3 working

Dumbell skullcrushers: 3 working

Cable kickbacks: 3 working


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Back yesterday.... fcuk me I pushed it.

Deadlift: 2 warm up, 3 working (got upto 220kg)

Wide grip pulls: 2 warm up, 2 working

Straight arm pulldowns: 2 warm up, 2 working

Wide grip seated cable row: 3 working

T-bar: 3 workig

Cat believe how sore I am this morning.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Havent updated in abit because ive been abit pre-occupied... but heres how im looking now. Not the best pics but obvious change


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

i dunno why it came up twice


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice man looking good!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Brakfast this morning:
> 
> 200g beef mince with half a tin of chopped tomatoes cooked with plenty of spices and served on wholemeal toast


I do that but instead of toast I spread it across a 10 inch pizza


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!! THE PAIN!!!
> 
> Looks like it was a good leg workout
> 
> ...


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just done legs... holy sh1t im burning. Got a new PB tonight, 220kg squat for 8 reps!!

Leg extesion: 5 sets- 10-20 reps

Squat: 4 sets, 8-15 reps

Leg press: 3 sets, 30-40 reps

Staanding leg curl: 3 sets, 10-15 reps

Lying leg curls: 3 sets, 6-15 reps


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished back and calves. Good heavy workout but made sure i could still feel a.good squeeze in the muscle.

Bent over db row: 20, 25, 17, 15,10

Wide grip cable row: 12, 12, 8

Wide grip pulldown: 15, 12, 10

Straight arm pulldown: 15, 12, 12

Seated one arm cable row: 12, 12, 10

Calf press: 20,20,15,12,10

Seated calf raise: 15, 12, 8


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

220kg squat for 8 reps is very impressive mate! your stats are likewise impressive for the age! looking forward to how this pans out! best of luck man


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you not bother with deadlifts?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ben_Dover:3681263 said:


> Do you not bother with deadlifts?


Normal do deads or atleast rack pulls every week but my lower backs abit tired after squatting on sunday so i thought id leave them out today so i can recover abit.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

1manarmy:3681229 said:


> 220kg squat for 8 reps is very impressive mate! your stats are likewise impressive for the age! looking forward to how this pans out! best of luck man


Cheers man. Hoping to add a few more pounds of muscle for xmas then startmy cut on the 28th after a week off.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Going to get some more pics up in the next few days


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

240kg deadlift!? thats like 5 20 plates on either side.... oh and throw in a couple of 10 plates for fun **** it mg:

I would snap my body in half trying to lift that... sheeeeeeet lol

Fair play! :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

pYp3s:3681297 said:


> 240kg deadlift!? thats like 5 20 plates on either side.... oh and throw in a couple of 10 plates for fun **** it mg:
> 
> I would snap my body in half trying to lift that... sheeeeeeet lol
> 
> Fair play! :thumb:


Makes up for my pathetic bench press. I can only manage 2 1/2 plates for 6-8 reps.

Since i started training ive always had a strong back and legs


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Got weighed today.... abit more than i thought. Im upto 107kg


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

back day today with my lady.

deadlift: 60kg-8, 100kg 10, 140kg 8, 180kg 8, 220kg 4

wide grip pulldown: 15, 12, 10. 8 then double drop set.

wide grip cable rows: 14, 12, 8

incline bench db row: 15, 15, 12, 10

straight arm pulldown: 12, 10, 10 with dropset

got the most intense pump ive had in long long time.


----------

